

We Are Living in a Material World and I Am a Material Girl - ismavis
http://blog.trello.com/we-are-living-in-a-material-world-and-i-am-a-material-girl/

======
ozten
Amazing write up and really great work.

I don't think Trello's brand is emphasized enough. It was a #1 goal, but there
is no mention of the app name in any screenshot (unless I missed one).

Do people need to know which app they are in? I would argue yes, but maybe the
app icon on the desktop and in app switching is enough. Perhaps most users
only use a few apps and they tend to have disparate look and feels, so there
isn't much confusion.

